# Removing the jump stitches



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I just got an Amaya XTS with Design Pro+

I had two images digitized at one of these super cheap $1.50 per 1,000 stitch deals. The graphics of what the embroideries are supposed to look like are far superior than what they actually look like.

For one, they both have a lot of long threads that aren't trimmed.

Is there a way to set it to automatically trim all threads over a certain length?

Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Meantime, why not just send it back and have digitizer do it. They guarantee their work, right?


----------



## syrupmaker79 (Dec 10, 2011)

go to advanced settings and should be a place that has jump stitch set the number at 1 and should sew and clip.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

kylerogers said:


> I just got an Amaya XTS with Design Pro+
> 
> I had two images digitized at one of these super cheap $1.50 per 1,000 stitch deals. The graphics of what the embroideries are supposed to look like are far superior than what they actually look like.
> 
> ...


Kyle, It's possible you have it "turned off" on the Amaya OS or if you coverted it to an OFM you did not do it right. If possible try to load in a DST or EXP. I know for $1.5 per K your not going to get much extra service, but if they want your business, and it's on their end, they should make it right for you.

Also, make sure there are locks.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

My Amaya software is converting everything to *.ofm



zoom_monster said:


> Kyle, It's possible you have it "turned off" on the Amaya OS or if you coverted it to an OFM you did not do it right. If possible try to load in a DST or EXP. I know for $1.5 per K your not going to get much extra service, but if they want your business, and it's on their end, they should make it right for you.
> 
> Also, make sure there are locks.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

syrupmaker79 said:


> go to advanced settings and should be a place that has jump stitch set the number at 1 and should sew and clip.


Are you talking about the Amaya OS or the Design Software. I'm still looking. The glossary pulls up a stitch filter, but I think it is for something different.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

splathead said:


> Meantime, why not just send it back and have digitizer do it. They guarantee their work, right?


I had one of the designs re-done by another cheapo $1.75 guy. His was 1,000 stitches more and turned out better. I asked not for any long threads. However when I load it all kinds of long threads appear and are left in the embroidery. I also told him the design would be used on caps as well as shirts and if it can embroider from the middle out. He did in fact make the main part of the logo start in the middle and work it's way out. However, it leave two ridiculous threads sitting there. There must be an easy way to delete them that I'm not seeing.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm having the same issue with *.exp and *.dst files.

What are locks?



zoom_monster said:


> Kyle, It's possible you have it "turned off" on the Amaya OS or if you coverted it to an OFM you did not do it right. If possible try to load in a DST or EXP. I know for $1.5 per K your not going to get much extra service, but if they want your business, and it's on their end, they should make it right for you.
> 
> Also, make sure there are locks.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm working with a .dst, it looks like it is taking away the trims when I save cause it saves everything as a *.ofm.

The dotted lines become solid lines.

If I put save as .dst it says "Jumps per trim" it defaults at 6.

Not sure exactly what it means.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, by keeping the logo a *.DST worked. No long threads everywhere. It's just harder to set the color sequence because the colors come out pretty random.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

kylerogers said:


> Well, by keeping the logo a *.DST worked. No long threads everywhere. It's just harder to set the color sequence because the colors come out pretty random.


Kyle, send me the file. Not sure why DS would change it. I normally use Stitch ERA for digitizing, then just open the designs in the OS and it works fine, but DS and the OS should preserve the trims. Is the digitizer sending in DST?


----------



## syrupmaker79 (Dec 10, 2011)

if you are still having problems send me the file and i will clean it up.
[email protected]


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the offers, but I think I have it working. I'm able to open my digitized files, change the colors and resave as an *.ofm file now with the dotted lines remaining dotted lines (instead of turning solid and the machine leaving them on the embroidery)



syrupmaker79 said:


> if you are still having problems send me the file and i will clean it up.
> [email protected]


----------

